# Video File Size?



## fishfood (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm not sure which forum to be posting this in, so I'm going to start with the general Android forum... I'm an avid defender of Android vs. iPhone enthusiasts, but I've noticed, since my wife got an iPhone (I know, I know....) that there is an MMS feature that I am completely jealous of... When recording a video in HD, the MMS messaging app AUTOMATICALLY re sizes it for sending via MMS. You can actually leave the video recording quality set to "HD" without having to change it manually to some ridiculously low resolution in order to send it via MMS. My question is, is there a setting that I've just completely missed that tells Android to do this? Or possibly an app or a mod?


----------

